# Strange rear tyre wear on a 2004 X-Trail..



## rossco (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Replaced front and rear brake pads on my 54 plate diesel SVE yesterday and noticed a strange tread wear on the rear tyres.

The inside edge were slightly more worn than the outside edge, but it was the way that they were worn that puzzles me.

Alternative knobs of tread were worn! For example, one would be worn, the next not worn, the next worn, the next not worn etc. etc.

I am running Goodyear Wrangler HT's all round.

It has done 46,000 miles and is in really good condition. The shocks definately aren't worn.

Any help much appreciated.

Regards,

Rossco


----------



## pawistik (Oct 13, 2009)

My Haynes manual for my Honda Accord discusses tire wear and I expect the issue is not that different from something that might occur on most vehicles. I'm not sure if this is the same condition you are describing, but it describes a "Feathered edge" condition in which the tire tread wears unevenly across the individual treads, all across the tire. Each tread has a feathered edge. It lists incorrect toe as the probable cause, and adjsut toe-in as the corrective action. 
I hope this gets you a start in the right direction. 
Cheers,
Bryan


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

If is feathering as stated... you can rotate the tires..... meaning to take the tires of the rim and mounted them the other way... the wear would eventually go back to norm... feathering could be do to not proper air pressure... or worst cast... the tire belt is shifting.... go back to the place you bought them and let them see what is going on.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The kind of wear you indicated is usually caused by worn shockabsorbers. I worked as a tyre fitter and this was the usual cause, the shocks seem ok by there ride but allow the wheel to jump as it rotates causing the wear. The only way to tell for sure is to put the car on a shock test rig.


----------

